# OMAD..One meal a day



## Kiamichi Kid

Does anyone here have personal experience with the OMAD Diet? If so I'd like to hear about your personal experiences with it.


----------



## Skamp

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Does anyone here have personal experience with the OMAD Diet? If so I'd like to hear about your personal experiences with it.


How, on earth,would you consume enough micros in one setting?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

That is one of the big issues.

I found a link. I am not advocating this way of eating. I am supplying information. If people get snotty, I will not respond. 

http://siimland.com/one-meal-a-day-full-day-of-eating/


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Folks, I'm just looking for accounts of personal experiences that you yourself have had with OMAD..


----------



## Oregon1986

No experience here,I'm a fatty and I need to eat more than once a day ;-)


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Oregon1986 said:


> No experience here,I'm a fatty and I need to eat more than once a day ;-)


I just started OMAD a couple of days ago... have done IF in several forms before.... but want to see how my body reacts to this...


----------



## HermitJohn

Humans are incredibly adaptable. I am sure it hasnt been that far back in history where most were lucky to have one meal a day. It was more feast or famine way of life. The thing with all limiting diets is that most modern people dont have the economic or availability limits that forced people of past to live like this. So this kind diet in modern world tends to be out of sheer will power and next to impossible to maintain long term. Same reason heavy grain diets dont work, they work best when economics and availability limit consumption.

Humans adapted to feast and famine life. So when food was available we were geared to eat all we could in order to coast through famine. In modern world food available all time if you can afford it. So we can feast all the time.


----------



## Oregon1986

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I just started OMAD a couple of days ago... have done IF in several forms before.... but want to see how my body reacts to this...


Good luck,I hope it works great for you


----------



## po boy

Once a day all day long would work for me..


----------



## painterswife

During the week, I eat one meal a day more than multiple meals. I just get to eat one big meal. I never did like eating breakfast. Intermittent fasting is something you also might like to research.


----------



## po boy

I don't diet for weight loss, I need to eat to stand up.
Breakfast Like A King..... Is more my style


----------



## newfieannie

I do have 1/2 an avocado every morning with my coffee. other than that I have my dinner later in the day ~Georgia


----------



## mzgarden

If I had my druthers, I'd eat one big meal in the middle of the day. Unfortunately, my blood sugar disapproves and DH doesn't like to eat in the middle of the day. In my mind, OAD eating would be ideal.


----------



## Pschmidt

I alternate between IF and OMAD, have been for about 6 months. Started out just skipping breakfast, eating lunch and dinner, so it was a 16:8 (16 hours fasting, with an 8 hour window for eating), and it was doing well. Cut out sodas and sugars, even in my coffee :0 which was a little hard to get used to, but now it's just normal. The hubby's work schedule changed, so he no longer started coming home for lunch around the first of March, so I decided to just do OMAD, eating with the family for dinner. It wasn't that hard, actually. Just cook real food for dinner, and eat all my calories in that one meal.

I'm not 100% OMAD now, some days I'll get really hungry in the afternoon, so I'll eat. I just listen to my body. If I get shaky, I'll put a pinch of salt in my mouth, and drink more water, and if the hunger doesn't go away, I'll eat something. I sip on black coffee slowly in the mornings, and sip on water/unsweet tea/club soda in the afternoons. I'm not near as hungry as I was before doing this, and I really enjoy my evening meal way more, looking forward to it more. I fill up faster, so I make sure I eat really well to get enough calories in my OMAD, eating real, good, normal foods that I cook my family. It's really just simplified everything. More energy and less brain fog. Oh, and I've lost 30lbs in the last 6 months. No added exercising, just doing what I've done before, just making the above changes. I have never counted calories, macros, weighed food, or none of that tedious stuff, this just works for me. Even splurges like the occasional frozen yogurt treat after dinner, if I wanted it, I had it.

I've read of people doing this that have lost way more weight than me, sometimes it's they had more to lose. A 300lb person will drop weight going this route faster than someone who doesn't need to lose as much. For comparison purposes, I'm 5'6", started at 170lbs, now 140lbs. Some people have had bigger, faster results, mine is slow and steady. This is my experience, what I've done, and the results I've seen. YMMV.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

painterswife said:


> During the week, I eat one meal a day more than multiple meals. I just get to eat one big meal. I never did like eating breakfast. Intermittent fasting is something you also might like to research.


I have significant experience with IF and have started OMAD... just looking for other's experiences with it.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Pschmidt said:


> I alternate between IF and OMAD, have been for about 6 months. Started out just skipping breakfast, eating lunch and dinner, so it was a 16:8 (16 hours fasting, with an 8 hour window for eating), and it was doing well. Cut out sodas and sugars, even in my coffee :0 which was a little hard to get used to, but now it's just normal. The hubby's work schedule changed, so he no longer started coming home for lunch around the first of March, so I decided to just do OMAD, eating with the family for dinner. It wasn't that hard, actually. Just cook real food for dinner, and eat all my calories in that one meal.
> 
> I'm not 100% OMAD now, some days I'll get really hungry in the afternoon, so I'll eat. I just listen to my body. If I get shaky, I'll put a pinch of salt in my mouth, and drink more water, and if the hunger doesn't go away, I'll eat something. I sip on black coffee slowly in the mornings, and sip on water/unsweet tea/club soda in the afternoons. I'm not near as hungry as I was before doing this, and I really enjoy my evening meal way more, looking forward to it more. I fill up faster, so I make sure I eat really well to get enough calories in my OMAD, eating real, good, normal foods that I cook my family. It's really just simplified everything. More energy and less brain fog. Oh, and I've lost 30lbs in the last 6 months. No added exercising, just doing what I've done before, just making the above changes. I have never counted calories, macros, weighed food, or none of that tedious stuff, this just works for me. Even splurges like the occasional frozen yogurt treat after dinner, if I wanted it, I had it.
> 
> I've read of people doing this that have lost way more weight than me, sometimes it's they had more to lose. A 300lb person will drop weight going this route faster than someone who doesn't need to lose as much. For comparison purposes, I'm 5'6", started at 170lbs, now 140lbs. Some people have had bigger, faster results, mine is slow and steady. This is my experience, what I've done, and the results I've seen. YMMV.


Thank you very much for your reply,this is exactly the type of response i was looking for when I posted the thread....


----------



## emdeengee

I did the one meal a day thing years ago and it was not suitable for me at all. I lasted a week, I got terrible headaches and nausea and dizzy spells and gastro grumbles and gas. Also hungry all the time. And eating a big meal never sat well with me at anytime ( and still does not) so why I thought this would work is still a mystery. Three small meals - lots of raw foods - and saving some of my fruit/veggies etc for snacks worked best for me as I never got really hungry. Also very important - try to have a ten to twelve hour fasting period - finish eating anything by 6 or 7 pm and then not eating again until the next morning at that time. This really accelerated my weight loss.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

emdeengee said:


> I did the one meal a day thing years ago and it was not suitable for me at all. I lasted a week, I got terrible headaches and nausea and dizzy spells and gastro grumbles and gas. Also hungry all the time. And eating a big meal never sat well with me at anytime ( and still does not) so why I thought this would work is still a mystery. Three small meals - lots of raw foods - and saving some of my fruit/veggies etc for snacks worked best for me as I never got really hungry. Also very important - try to have a ten to twelve hour fasting period - finish eating anything by 6 or 7 pm and then not eating again until the next morning at that time. This really accelerated my weight loss.


Thank you for your reply...


----------



## emdeengee

You are welcome. I forgot to mention that the nausea, headaches and dizziness were not because of any blood sugar problems as I did go to see my doctor after 4 days and the next day had to get a blood test. Good thing I was already not eating. I got the results a couple of days later and everything was fine but had already decided to abandon this plan. My doctor did not like the one meal plan at all but if I had wanted to continue I probably would have ignored him as usual. 

I had similar headache and nausea when I gave up coffee cold turkey. Now just have one or two cups a day. Perhaps my body just does not like change and I do know that I can sulk and pout when deprived of things I think I need or should have. Chocolate will never be off my diet but I can now eat just a little at a time.


----------



## Vjklander

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Does anyone here have personal experience with the OMAD Diet? If so I'd like to hear about your personal experiences with it.


The diet side of my weight loss life style regimen is basically a 4oz Activia @ 9am or so, and a plate of good food for dinner. I switched to using a salad plate vice a dinner plate for portion control. I also have a sip of milk, OJ, or V8 every 2 hours or so throughout the day. I've lost over 100 lbs since Feb' 17 and have had no adverse side effects. I have much better BP too now ....


----------



## emdeengee

Wow! That is an amazing weight loss. You should be extremely proud of yourself. My sincere congratulations.

I still use the salad plate as this really works and I also weigh and measure everything. It takes but a few seconds but makes a big difference in sticking to the right portion sizes. I bought a set of stainless steel long handled measuring spoons which I always use as serving spoons.

The thing about sticking to a routine or plan is that the longer you do so the more ingrained a habit it becomes. After all this time I never even think about having a Danish or donut (or two) for breakfast because I would miss my yogurt and fruit. Have actually turned down pancakes.


----------



## po boy

I haven't had a donut or Danish in years. Here lately I have been eating Debbie Oatmeal Cream pies. I have gone months without deserts and years without chips.

Leaving junk food inn the store works for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> I haven't had a donut or Danish in years. Here lately I have been eating Debbie Oatmeal Cream pies. I have gone months without deserts and years without chips.
> 
> Leaving junk food inn the store works for me.


I can't have junk, especially sweets in the house, poor impulse control.


----------



## po boy

Irish Pixie said:


> I can't have junk, especially sweets in the house, poor impulse control.


That's why I leave in the store, LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> That's why I leave in the store, LOL


Do the sweet things call to you? I can *hear* it calling to me... It's sad. Sigh.


----------



## po boy

Nope, seldom even crave them and they don't know my name.


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> Nope, seldom even crave them and they don't know my name.


If I don't eat sugar I'm fine, but if I eat then I crave it for a few day. Although is seems longer than that. And it does call to me- "Pixie, I'm here...just waiting" LOL


----------



## po boy

Incognito shopping might work'


----------



## Elevenpoint

Irish Pixie said:


> I can't have junk, especially sweets in the house, poor impulse control.


I don't have junk food
But chocolate is not junk food
It's good for you
This time I'm going to make cookies with the chocolate chips before I eat the entire bag
I bought two bags last time just to be sure


----------



## Irish Pixie

elevenpoint said:


> I don't have junk food
> But chocolate is not junk food
> It's good for you
> This time I'm going to make cookies with the chocolate chips before I eat the entire bag
> I bought two bags last time just to be sure


Dark chocolate is so full of good stuff and antioxidants it's like eating vitamins, everyone needs vitamins.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Irish Pixie said:


> Dark chocolate is so full of good stuff and antioxidants it's like eating vitamins, everyone needs vitamins.


Hersheys special dark are vitamins


----------



## roadless

Last year I won a fitness / health test at work.
My prize was a free ticket to Hershey Park. 
I swear they pump in the smell of chocolate there!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Vjklander said:


> The diet side of my weight loss life style regimen is basically a 4oz Activia @ 9am or so, and a plate of good food for dinner. I switched to using a salad plate vice a dinner plate for portion control. I also have a sip of milk, OJ, or V8 every 2 hours or so throughout the day. I've lost over 100 lbs since Feb' 17 and have had no adverse side effects. I have much better BP too now ....


Congratulations on your successful weight loss...and improved health .


----------



## Elevenpoint

As to OMAD
I couldn't
I'm a foodaholic
I'm always thinking about what's next
Usually I eat all day long bite of whatever I have especially working outside when its hot
Bigger meals when not
Pancakes eggs pork jowl and milk for breakfast
Two hours later the rest of the linguine shrimp


----------



## MoonRiver

I've never been able to do OMAD. I can easily do 2 a day, but never found the right time of day and right quantity of food to eat just 1 time. I rarely get hungry after 4 pm, so for me it would probably have to be a large meal around 9-10 am. 

That's probably your biggest challenge - finding the optimal time and amount of food to make it work without too much hunger between meals. I bet after 3 days it gets easier just like fasting does. I think that's how long it takes for you gut flora to change so the bugs that like carbs aren't yelling at you every few hours.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

MoonRiver said:


> I've never been able to do OMAD. I can easily do 2 a day, but never found the right time of day and right quantity of food to eat just 1 time. I rarely get hungry after 4 pm, so for me it would probably have to be a large meal around 9-10 am.
> 
> That's probably your biggest challenge - finding the optimal time and amount of food to make it work without too much hunger between meals. I bet after 3 days it gets easier just like fasting does. I think that's how long it takes for you gut flora to change so the bugs that like carbs aren't yelling at you every few hours.


So far it seems to be working out ok for me....I've been eating between noon and 2 pm....eating until I'm full but not overdoing it and not really restricting any foods, although I am leaning toward lower carb foods (except for today)....Making sure that I'm drinking plenty of water and keeping an eye on my electrolytes.I ate while away from home today as I went for my 2 week post operative check up with my surgical team at the VA hospital...I had a large double cheeseburger with fries ...I ate most of the burger and about half of the fries...I was satisfied...I'm hoping that I'll be able to adapt to OMAD and do it for extended periods..alternating between less extreme versions of IF....It has been 2 weeks today that I started back on IF and I've lost 18 pounds as per the scale at the VA Hospital. I know that some of that will be water since I've lowered my carb intake.. but I know a good bit of it is also fat loss...After consulting with my surgeons today I've set a goal of losing another 75 pounds.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I'd like to thank each and every one of you for your replies...


----------



## GTX63

Very inspiring Kiamichi.
I have a good friend who once every spring would do a 30 day fast. No solids, only squeezed oranges and water. It was a spiritual as well as a detox thing to him. I couldn't do it but admired very much his ability to flip that switch once every year.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

GTX63 said:


> Very inspiring Kiamichi.
> I have a good friend who once every spring would do a 30 day fast. No solids, only squeezed oranges and water. It was a spiritual as well as a detox thing to him. I couldn't do it but admired very much his ability to flip that switch once every year.


I have considered trying extended water fasts,working my way up from shorter to longer ones but I am trying to approach it all slowly while gathering data on how my body responds to each change in variables.Plus I want to make sure that I've completely healed from the major surgical procedures that I had just 2 weeks ago today.When I'm healed and feeling that I could take on another challenge then I'll consider how my body has done with the latest round of IF & OMAD.. then I'll go from there


----------



## GTX63

And right there is the thing about diets. None of them work 100% for all people. Someone can swear by Mary and Joseph that South Beach or Adtkins or the Beelzebub diet is the hog's squeal and all that happens is you get discouraged with the results.
I lost more weight by simply cutting fast food, soda and eating after 8. That and hard work. That is a fail for my wife and what she does to lose weight would cause madness and slobbering rage in me.
Only you know your limits to hunger, when to detect weakness, hypoglycemia, etc.
Being goal oriented, I do use the Fitness Pal website to help me keep daily calorie scores when I am dieting.


----------



## Skamp

GTX63 said:


> ..............Someone can swear by Mary and Joseph that South Beach or Adtkins or the Beelzebub diet is the hog's squeal and all that happens is you get discouraged..........,


There is an incredibly disproportionate vocal crowd eating well outside the bell curve here. They follow a snake oil salesman.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I have considered trying extended water fasts,working my way up from shorter to longer ones but I am trying to approach it all slowly while gathering data on how my body responds to each change in variables.Plus I want to make sure that I've completely healed from the major surgical procedures that I had just 2 weeks ago today.When I'm healed and feeling that I could take on another challenge then I'll consider how my body has done with the latest round of IF & OMAD.. then I'll go from there


I think water is the key
I can drink water to stave off hunger in the summer
I still believe in the blender drinks
Bananas frozen fruit blueberries mixed fruit etc
Cran Grape etc
Very filling and packed with vitamins and nutrients


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Skamp said:


> There is an incredibly disproportionate vocal crowd eating well outside the bell curve here. They follow a snake oil salesman.


Can you explain a bit more clearly just what you are trying to say here?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I say that if you're looking for snake oil follow the crowd ......What people have been lead to believe for decades...centuries even has been driven more by corporate greed and culture than by science....Having personally experimented with various ways of eating I've learned a lot about my body.. and a good bit of what I've learned goes against conventional recommendations....And to your other point.. I don't follow anyone ,I run the show here on my homestead.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Lunch:
Halloumi
Avocado slices
Fried egg
Bacon


----------



## Elevenpoint

Dinner
Wheat beer
Chicken wings
Maries chunky blue cheese


----------



## Nsoitgoes

OMAD is more or less my norm during the week. I usually have a cup of hot tea with cream when I get up, then a meal at somewhere around 3:30 to 4:00pm as a rule. If I am hungry earlier or later, I eat. If I am not, I don't. Weekends are usually spent with my SO, so I eat breakfast when I am there - usually bacon or sausage and eggs, or an omelette. We generally eat that around 10am, so dinner is usually around 7-8 pm. I prepare him lunch, but although I may nibble on a piece of celery with cream cheese of peanut butter to keep him company, I cannot eat lunch as well.


----------

